# Can't See my new website



## webplus10newbie (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi 
this is extremely frustrating! I designed my website from webplus 10 and it looks great but I can't see it on the site. I keep getting Oops! "This link appears to be broken" Spoke to techs where my site is being hosted, and they said that their servers don't recognize wpp file extentions. I don't think there correct, I use webplus on another host and it works fine. Also what path should my website files go into? I have the root folder, do I need to make a child folder such as index.html?

Thanks for the help


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Never used webplus BUT most web servers only understand htm, html, php and asp as valid extensions. I have never heard of wpp being a valid extension that isn't to say its not its just I have never heard of it. Is there some way to save your pages as html from webplus? If there is that is what you need to do OR move to the same hosting company that hosts your existing wpp files.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

you upload the site to your public folder... not root
I am not familiar with web 10 plus either...but anyway when you upload your site it goes in your public html folder


----------



## phyrtech (Mar 22, 2010)

I am not familiar with WebPlus, however, a cursory google yielded the following:

"WebPlus creates projects in a proprietary format and generates the HTML pages only when you export your site to your web space" - http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/software/94337/webplus-10

I suspect that you are uploading the WebPlus project file (which has a .wpp file extension) instead of the actual website.

When you go into your web host control panel, what are the files that are listed in the root directory?

There should (at a very minimum) be an index.html which is the file that is loaded when someone browses to the website.

Sincerely,
Nate


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow, that's old software. I'd never heard of it, must've been short-lived.
Any reason you went with this software instead of something else?
.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

If I am not mistaken... windows servers do use the root directory. Linux servers use the pulic folder.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

caraewilton said:


> If I am not mistaken... windows servers do use the root directory. Linux servers use the pulic folder.


That depends on how the FTP server is configured. If the user is taken to a directory one level above the root directory of the site, the user will have to change to the root directory of the site to upload the files to the right spot. If the user is taken to the root directory of the site when logging in through FTP, the user won't need to change directories unless uploading to subdirectories in their site.

Peace...


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

That folder varies per server too. A Plesk-based server, for example, uses HTTPDOCS.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

lordsmurf said:


> That folder varies per server too. A Plesk-based server, for example, uses HTTPDOCS.


Yep, between the web server configuration and the FTP server configuration, the place where the website files end up can be just about anywhere.

Peace...


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

tomdkat said:


> Yep, between the web server configuration and the FTP server configuration, the place where the website files end up can be just about anywhere.
> Peace...


If you have VPS or dedi, the php.ini and httpd.conf and other files can be in odd places, too. 
I had a heck of a time tracking down a file a while back, because of where Plesk stuck it.


----------



## josephajain (Apr 16, 2010)

I think you should again contact the server.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

lordsmurf said:


> If you have VPS or dedi, the php.ini and httpd.conf and other files can be in odd places, too.
> I had a heck of a time tracking down a file a while back, because of where Plesk stuck it.


Tell me about it. : ) I actually prefer working with a dedicated box so I can install all the parts where I want them to go so I'll know where everything is. LOL

Peace...


----------

